# Lauren by Ralph Lauren Suit



## fried okra (Mar 14, 2007)

Good Evening,
I was looking for suits on Ebay and found one i like:



Could you advise me about the quality/style of that suit?
Any predictions about the reserve price?

I'm a suit virgin  

Thanks.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

From a pure construction standpoint, it is not a "quality suit". Personally I would not pay more than $75, at least on Ebay. 

Many sellers emphasize the "Ralph Lauren" part of the Lauren by Ralph Lauren. Know that RL has nothing to do, at this point, with the product.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

fried okra said:


> Good Evening,
> I was looking for suits on Ebay and found one i like:
> 
> Could you advise me about the quality/style of that suit?
> ...


Run away as fast as you can from this one. If you are a "suit virgin," and assuming that you don't already own one, get a solid navy suit (it's the most versatile). You can get a far better suit for less than $500 at a retailer like Nordstrom or Dillards.

Many years ago, when I was a suit virgin like yourself, bought a Lauren suit. Though it was serviceable for a couple years, I found the construction and fit shoddy. This brand has nearly nothing to do with RL except share the same last name.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I had one of these suits and a blazer a while back when I didn't know anything. The fit is terrible; maybe OK if you're really overweight. They don't even look good on the models I've seen in pictures. Lots of shoulder padding. It's a suit for people who don't care.


----------



## fried okra (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks all,
What brand should i be looking for?
Budget=$200


----------



## aland (Apr 7, 2006)

*$200 Suit*

A $200 suit is a tough shot. Try looking at close-out places. You're at the end of the year for summerweight suits, and might find something.

I just tested buying a suit on Ebay, and got one with two small holes in the back that was mis-measured, so it was too small. Everyone measures a suit differently, so Ebay is a tough place to buy a suit. You usually can't send them back, and you really want to try a suit on. You might try buying several there really cheap, in hopes that one of them fits.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

fried okra said:


> Thanks all,
> What brand should i be looking for?
> Budget=$200


I don't know if you can get one for exactly $200, but check out Jos. A Banks (https://www.josbank.com/IWCatSectio...=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=9010&ViewAll=1) They are having a big end of the season sale right now. Also, I think Dillards (if you have one near you) is doing an end-of-season sale too. You should be able to pick up a decent suit for less than $300. Austin Reed is a good label to look for and you can usually find some deals.

Another idea would be to check out a consignment shop in your area. Most consignment stores don't carry men's clothing, but some do. Usually the suits are in very good condition and are usually quality "name brands." Of course, you'd need to take one of these suits to a good tailor to get it properly altered.


----------



## fried okra (Mar 14, 2007)

I purchased eight sport coats on ebay this year.
I kept two and my tailor was able to fix them.
Three didn't fit right although correct size and the other three
had holes, cuts and other damage.
I'm tired of this ebay crap.
I'd rather safe more and buy new.
There's two Dillard's in my area but I don't like their selection.
I'm 6'2, 190#, their stuff makes me look huge.
I got attacked by salesmen right after i opened the door at JAB.
MsMclellan is out of my budget range.

I guess I'll wait and save. Maybe STP?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

fried okra said:


> I purchased eight sport coats on ebay this year.
> I kept two and my tailor was able to fix them.
> Three didn't fit right although correct size and the other three
> had holes, cuts and other damage.
> ...


Yeah, over-zealous salesmen can be one of life's great annoyances. The folks at JAB do "hover" too much for my tastes. At least if you order online, you won't have to see them (of course, you'll have to pay extra for a tailor).

If you have an outlet mall in your area, see if they have a Brooks Brothers Outlet Store (the suits aren't the same as what you'd get in a regular BB store but I hear the quality is decent). Check out some tailors too...I have noticed many (at least here in the Kansas City area) are now carrying overstock and sample clothes. I recently bought a beautiful navy suit from my tailor for $300...he buys them out of Italy from a company that makes suits out of left-over fabric from such brands as Armani and Prada.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

the Advice around JAB or shopping sales for your first suit is pretty good advice. For your first suit you want to make sure that it fits correctly and the best way to do that is with a good salesperson to assist and at a place that can do the alterations for you. 

Once you know your size and can find a tailor you like, you can use ebay as a great resource. I've gotten Polo blue label suits from ebay for as little as 20.00 + shipping, but I was taking a chance because the seller didn't do a very good job of listing the suit. For things that are accurately listed and are quality suits, you can pay more, but surprisingly, they can be very cheap if you keep your eyes open (e.g., Oxxford suits for 125 or less, Canali/Corneliani for around 50-75 or so, etc.)

Read some of the threads on this board on how a suit should fit (especially pay attention to the shoulders and the length of the jacket itself - if the sleeves are too long it isn't a problem.). Alternatively, If you have a suit that fits you well now, you could measure that and then look for the same measurements on ebay - also, if you know of a tailor that gives you a lot of leeway in finding something you like that has very good quality.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

fried okra said:


> Thanks all,
> What brand should i be looking for?
> Budget=$200


You have been given some good advice,
RUN from that suit.

Take your time, you will find much better.
For 200 I scored a new Corneilani thanks to EL72!!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Fred, thumb over to Sevierville and poke around the outlets (BB, Polo, etc.) www.tangeroutlet.com/sevierville


----------



## fried okra (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Jam,
I didn't know these outlets exist so close by.
I wish I could afford to shop at BB, are their prices significantly reduced at the outlet or the quality of the merchandise?

Thanks all. :icon_smile:


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

The Lauren point is very well stated. As far as pushy sales people, I like the ole heisman stiff arm. Works like a charm.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

fried okra said:


> Thanks Jam,
> I didn't know these outlets exist so close by.
> I wish I could afford to shop at BB, are their prices significantly reduced at the outlet or the quality of the merchandise?
> 
> Thanks all. :icon_smile:


Though it's been at least a year since I've been in a BB outlet store, I recall they were some great deals there. The quality, even at the outlets, is very good. Good luck.


----------

